# Took me to school ... again



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

Had a great day inshore on local bayou. Managed an inshore slam even though the flounder just crossed the legal line on my measuring stick. Caught a nice red, 26". Trout around 20". 

But that's not the real story. My favorite lure is the super spook. Often I just leave the lure attached to the rod/reel when gear is stored. I know that I should retie the knot at least after each trip if not after each big catch, but each time a lure is retied the leader gets shorter, then you got to redo the leader...... yeah, just lazy.

SO I sling the spook way out toward the bank. The water around the lure explodes and my rod bends to the water. Based on the fight it was a trout that had to be closer to 30 than 20. Got the trout two thirds of the way to kayak despite big head shakes and runs. Then it happened... SNAP!

Memo to self! Don't be lazy. Retie the lures at least each trip!

Rather than post pics of my mediocore slam, I dug threw old files and found a stab from the past of one of my fishing buddies. A nice sail. Bet he knows better and reties his lures.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

that sucks Doc, not only did you lose a trophy but your favorite lure also! Ive been pretty bad about retying lures when i go back out. theyre "usually" good for a while so i dont bother.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

I take 20 or so feet of line off and retie my leader and lures every time I go out. I can't stand the thought of terminal tackle failure. The BIG bite may only come once or twice a season I'd be sick if I lost it because of my leader knot lol.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

I take the time to retie every setup the night before I go. It has not let me down yet.


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

I retie after every cast! I also change out my line after every 5th cast.. I really dont, but Chuck Norris does!


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

When I first started into the post, my thoughts were... damn, did this guy get an inshore slam and a sail in one trip???

Good reminder for us. Thanks


----------



## ric hamm (Mar 21, 2013)

I did the same thing a few weeks ago and lost my spook jr to a monster jack crevalle in choctaw bay, man i was heart broken. I actually went to buy a new one today but the only thing in stock was the spook "puppy", anyone here ever try that lure?


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

_I take 20 or so feet of line off and retie my leader and lures every time I go out. I can't stand the thought of terminal tackle failure. The BIG bite may only come once or twice a season I'd be sick if I lost it because of my leader knot lol._

Words to live by! :thumbsup:

_When I first started into the post, my thoughts were... damn, did this guy get an inshore slam and a sail in one trip???_

Gotcha!


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

TheFlounderPounder said:


> I retie after every cast! I also change out my line after every 5th cast.. I really dont, but Chuck Norris does!


So this is the secret to catching flounder? :whistling:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

TheFlounderPounder said:


> I retie after every cast! I also change out my line after every 5th cast.. I really dont, but Chuck Norris does!


i imagine that Chuck just scoops them up with a dip net as they surrender all around the boat

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Sorry you lost that monster. I hate that sickening feeling of losing a trophy. When you are fishing the spook, do you fish it all day, or do you wait for blow ups and then throw to them? Or do you rotate if through the lineup of lures. Just wondering. Looking for some tips. Thanks!! AP


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

I like to start at sunup with topwater. As long as they bite, I throw it. In the past I would switch to a suspending lure like one of the M17 mirror lures but lately I throw the heck out of white gulp shrimp on a jig head. It seems to increase my luck with reds, trout love it, and I often get the bonus of a flounder or two. If it gets cloudy and/or the bite goes off, I''ll switch back to the topwater.


----------

